# Icones différents pour barre latérale et finder



## neckaros (8 Octobre 2006)

Bon alors tout dabord j'ai bien cherché sur le forum et j'ai trouvé pas mal de réponse genre comment faire des icones à partir de PNG (pic2icon) et comment faire qu'un dossier est un icone bien sympas (Viou) mais par contre ou je bloque c'est comment faire pour que mon icone quand je parcoure le finder soit celui d'un dossier avec un petit l'icone de l'appli qu'il y a dedans mais par contre si je le met en racourci dans le finder je voudrais que se soit directement l'icone de l'appli dans le pattern du dossier derrière

Pour faire simple c'est comme le racourci "Musique" dans la barre latérale  c'est juste une note de musique, quand je parcoure dans le finder et que je vois le dossier c'est un dossier recouvert d'une note de musique.
En gros deux icones pour un meme dossier.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Franz59 (8 Octobre 2006)

Tu pourrais reformuler ton problème un peu plus clairement ?


----------



## tweek (8 Octobre 2006)

CandyBar de Panic software serait à ta guise ?


----------



## Paski.pne (8 Octobre 2006)

neckaros a dit:


> Pour faire simple c'est comme le racourci "Musique" dans la barre lat&#233;rale  c'est juste une note de musique, quand je parcoure dans le finder et que je vois le dossier c'est un dossier recouvert d'une note de musique.
> En gros deux icones pour un meme dossier.


Il faut cr&#233;er ou avoir une ic&#244;ne avec une image diff&#233;rente selon la taille affich&#233;e.
&#224; 128 x 128 pixels c'est une certaine variante de l'ic&#244;ne
&#224; 32 x 32 pixels, c'en est une autre (c'est la taille utilis&#233;e par la barre lat&#233;rale du Finder),
et 16 x 16 encore une autre.

Un exemple ICI (regarde surtout celle en haut &#224; droite) et L&#192;.

&#192; toi donc de trouver des ic&#244;nes ayant &#233;t&#233; con&#231;ues ainsi ou bien de te les fabriquer &#224; l'aide d'un logiciel de dessin et d'un outil comme Iconographer.


----------



## bompi (9 Octobre 2006)

J'aime bien le "Pour faire simple" ... 

Bon, ce fil est bon pour la custom'


----------



## neckaros (9 Octobre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Il faut créer ou avoir une icône avec une image différente selon la taille affichée.
> à 128 x 128 pixels c'est une certaine variante de l'icône
> à 32 x 32 pixels, c'en est une autre (c'est la taille utilisée par la barre latérale du Finder),
> et 16 x 16 encore une autre.
> ...




Merci pour ta réponse. Et désolé si la formulation de mon problème n'était pas simple, mais bon le problème en lui meme n'est pas simple alors...


----------

